#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Farming & Gardening In Thailand >  >  Chippers Shredders Mulchers?

## Mr Earl

For coconut husks palm fronds and such. Heavy duty rig

Anyone use one? Where to get?

----------


## jedsez

i can point you in the right direction but i threw away the business card so don't have the phone and address info.

on the highway to lampun, about 6 - 10 km out of chiang mai on the right hand side of the road is a kubota tractor dealer. very near the turn off to saraphi.

they have several. the largest i know of is a 'patipong2233hs18'. it is a stand alone unit. price i have for it is 59,500 B. the info i have is in thai so i could be wrong here, but it looks like a 13 HP motor at 2500 rpm.

if i do run across the card i'll let you know.

----------


## jedsez

it occurs to me... you may not be in chiang mai.

here is the info from the brochure about the 'patipong' equipment ...

patipong agriculture machine (Rangsit Klong 10)
120-124 Moo 4 Buengsanan Thanyaburi, Pathumthani 12110
tel: 0-2908-9914, 0-2546-1668, 08-1855-5580
www.patpongmachine.com
patipongmachine[at]hotmail.com

what i gave before was the chiang mai dealership. this looks like the home office.

----------


## Barty

For heavy duty rig I would recommend contacting the local Vermeer dealer. Their web page is Vermeer Thailand Home Page 

Look under environmental for a listing of the chippers that they sell. 

I deal with these guys fairly frequently. PM me if you need any other info.

----------


## Mr Earl

Those Vemeer machines look nice. The small one is just under 800k, ouch!

----------


## Barty

800K? Peanuts! The big ones are over USD 500,000!

Did you contact the dealer? What are you actually trying to do?

----------


## Mr Earl

Yea I contacted the dealer in bkk. (good fellow)
I'm wanting to mulch palm fronds for compost/fertilizer making.
With the comodity prices tanking right now I need to make every baht count.
It may be a good option for the long haul. I'm studying it.

----------


## expattaffy

I have been surfing the net for weeks now looking for a suitable wood chipper, or tree shredder, preferably one that works from our tractor. So far had not much success in Thailand . I must say that the one that I am inclined to buy is from Canada called a JM6  which sells for 1650 dollars delivered to Thailand, the only thing that I am unsure about is the import tax.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> the only thing that I am unsure about is the import tax.


Use a decent freight forwarder or you'll be shafted.

----------


## expattaffy

Its not that simple. I know from past experience that if I import it in A Thais name the duty will be a lot less than if I import it in my name.

----------


## chassamui

Not sure if you can get them over here, but i used a new type of brushcutter blade in UK last uyear. It's called a mulching blade and is great to use. It reduced large areas of thick bramble and gorse to shreds.
Buy a brushcutter and get the heavy duty mulching blade, it could be a chaep option for you.
The only downside id it is very labour intensive.

----------


## Mr Earl

I recently bought a Thai made chipper/hammer mill. Works quite well for shredding the palm fronds.
I'll post some pics later.

----------


## galaxytrash

> I recently bought a Thai made chipper/hammer mill. Works quite well for shredding the palm fronds.
> I'll post some pics later.


 
just wondering where you got if from and how much $$. electric/gas motor?

pictures wold be nice also.

thnx

----------


## doldi51

hello, i am a new member and joined this forum because of the chipper mulcher thread. i am looking for a chipper that can be linked to my new holland tractor. as the last posts for this thread are already 3 years ago and the named links are not really useful or not available any more i would like to ask if somebody can give any useful recommend. thank you.

----------


## Barty

The Vermeer dealer is still selling environmental equipment in Thailand. Their office is just up the road from mine and I see that they are stocking a few models of chippers in their yard. I don't think that they sell a PTO driven model, most are diesel or electric driven. 

Their web site is Environmental

Barty

----------


## Mr Earl

The vermeer equipment is really nice but very expensive. The Thai made chippers cost a fraction and get the job done.
Get a copy of the Thai farm and gardening magazine. There are adds for dealers usually listed in there. The equipment dealers in the larger rural towns like Suphanburi should have chippers. I found mine in Surat Thani. 
I also saw them at the annual ag show at Kasetsart university.

I kinda forgot about this thread. I'll try to find some pics, they are buried somewhere in this digital wasteland.

----------


## Mr Earl

I could find only one pic. :Sad: 

It runs off the pto of the little Kubota tractor.
worm - axlechassis&#039; Photos

----------


## palexxxx

^  looks like you're into worm farming in a big way.  Are the castings for your own use or are you selling them?  Apart from the coconut husks and palm fronds are you putting anything else in the worm food?

----------


## Mr Earl

I also use coffee shellings, rubber tree sawdust, a variety of spoiled fruits and veggies. Sometimes we mix in some fresh cow shit. Enzymes in the cow shit help break down the celulose of the palm frondss making it easier for the worms to eat.

----------


## palexxxx

What do you use the castings for?

----------


## Mr Earl

The castings are used for fertilizer on the palm trees.

----------


## wazza

Hi Earl,

I have just purchased a small block between surathani and nakon sri and am loocking at buying a small tractor to do maintenance and launch my boat.
Also would like a chipper to process garden rubbish, coconut husk palm fronds to use as mulch.

What size tractor do you use and what was an approximate cost of the mulcher.

----------


## expattaffy

> I have been surfing the net for weeks now looking for a suitable wood chipper, or tree shredder, preferably one that works from our tractor. So far had not much success in Thailand . I must say that the one that I am inclined to buy is from Canada called a JM6  which sells for 1650 dollars delivered to Thailand, the only thing that I am unsure about is the import tax.


dont bother with that guy in canada, he is a conman.all he does is take the order from you at a dear price and then puts the order into china for them to send you the macine, the price of a jm6direct from china is 35,000 baht

----------


## expattaffy

> I have been surfing the net for weeks now looking for a suitable wood chipper, or tree shredder, preferably one that works from our tractor. So far had not much success in Thailand . I must say that the one that I am inclined to buy is from Canada called a JM6  which sells for 1650 dollars delivered to Thailand, the only thing that I am unsure about is the import tax.


I am just on my ipad at the moment, when i get home i will send you some more info. to import you are best leaving it all to an import company who will take care of the duty and deliver to your door. the best deal i got with this machine is 35,000 for the machine and 40,000 covered the duty and shipping costs.  remember if you want one from china, cars and electrical items carry heavy duty, not so with this that runs off a tractor. keep it all in your wifes name, and if you decide on collecting at the docks just let your wife and some other thais go ::chitown::

----------


## Ozziefrog

Hi Mr. Earl and everyone here.
I am new on this forum.

I am interested in your PTO mulcher.
Any chance of giving us the brand name ?
I am in Yasothon a bit far from Surat Thani.

My gf told me that the gardening magazine is not published anymore ?
I will go to the news agent later.

Cheers.

----------


## Ozziefrog

Hi,

Patipong seams to have a beauty .

Palm fronds and all goes in quick .
Dunno the price I will ask tomorrow.





Cheers

----------


## Ozziefrog

Hello

----------


## Ozziefrog

Hi 
I want to post the Utube link but I need 5 posts minimum to do that.

----------


## Ozziefrog

Now this is post # 5
The next post should be OK.

----------


## Ozziefrog



----------


## Buriram Upcountry

My wife wanted a gasoline powered mulcher chipper that was easy to start as she has many plants and trees in her Isaan village farm plot.  I checked into the Troy Bilt made in the USA chipper shredder and the Australian designed but manufactured under Australian factory supervision in Thailand TruYard models. I looked at both Honda powered and Briggs & Stratton Engines on the Garden Shredders in Buriram. The key start model had a battery and was easier for my wife. After more than one month no troubles, no complications what so ever. I would suggest anyone who is serious about a dependable shredder or mulcher in Thailand to see a local tool shop dealer for Tru Yard or Troy Bilt. I viewed the Troy Bilt in action at the Buriram Agricultural College Farming Expo last week in Buriram. I took some photos of three mulchers, but I am unclear on how to attach photos to Teak Door Forum.

----------


## hansenedte

> For coconut husks palm fronds and such. Heavy duty rig
> 
> Anyone use one? Where to get?


yes use one for palms and coconut fronts;  up to  7" wide so cute off the end  of the coconut and they grind up nicely.

I see 3 big co's selling all kinds of chipping/chopping machines. 

I;m looking for a mini trencher or any trencher that works Prefereably not made in china.  :cmn:

----------


## fishlocker

And here I thought this was going to be about the guys you golf with.

----------


## petercallen

Looked for a chipper shredder for a very long time and could not find one, plenty of cheap ones in Aust but they would not send them to Thailand
Ended up finding a Thai manufactured one made by CLP engineering company limited located in Patumthani, 5.5HP honda engine , chips wood up to 50cm diameter and does all size palm fronds, blades supposed to last for 500 hours,they delivered it to their agent in Phuket and i paid for it there cost 35K baht, a really heavy duty well made machine

----------


## Activo

> For coconut husks palm fronds and such. Heavy duty rig
> 
> Anyone use one? Where to get?


I am mulling over the idea of importing garden & farming chipper/shredders, both electric & petrol driven.By way of market research, if anyone here is interested in a chipper/shredder, let me know what you're looking for.  Example pictures & spec sheets would really help.If the demand is sufficient, I will organize an initial delivery based on orders.Contact me at mike@sde-asia.com  Tel & WA +66892010501

----------


## Activo

> Looked for a chipper shredder for a very long time and could not find one, plenty of cheap ones in Aust but they would not send them to Thailand
> Ended up finding a Thai manufactured one made by CLP engineering company limited located in Patumthani, 5.5HP honda engine , chips wood up to 50cm diameter and does all size palm fronds, blades supposed to last for 500 hours,they delivered it to their agent in Phuket and i paid for it there cost 35K baht, a really heavy duty well made machine


I am mulling over the idea of importing garden & farming chipper/shredders, both electric & petrol driven.By way of market research, if anyone here is interested in a chipper/shredder, let me know what you're looking for.  Example pictures & spec sheets would really help.If the demand is sufficient, I will organize an initial delivery based on orders.Contact me at mike@sde-asia.com  Tel & WA +66892010501

----------


## Activo

I am mulling over the idea of importing garden & farming chipper/shredders, both electric & petrol driven.By way of market research, if anyone here is interested in a chipper/shredder, let me know what you're looking for.  Example pictures & spec sheets would really help.If the demand is sufficient, I will organize an initial delivery based on orders.Contact me at mike@sde-asia.com  Tel & WA +66892010501

----------


## Activo

> I have been surfing the net for weeks now looking for a suitable wood chipper, or tree shredder, preferably one that works from our tractor. So far had not much success in Thailand . I must say that the one that I am inclined to buy is from Canada called a JM6  which sells for 1650 dollars delivered to Thailand, the only thing that I am unsure about is the import tax.


I am mulling over the idea of importing garden & farming chipper/shredders, both electric & petrol driven.By way of market research, if anyone here is interested in a chipper/shredder, let me know what you're looking for.  Example pictures & spec sheets would really help.If the demand is sufficient, I will organize an initial delivery based on orders.Contact me at mike@sde-asia.com  Tel & WA +66892010501

----------


## Activo

> just wondering where you got if from and how much $$. electric/gas motor?
> 
> pictures wold be nice also.
> 
> thnx


I am mulling over the idea of importing garden & farming chipper/shredders, both electric & petrol driven.By way of market research, if anyone here is interested in a chipper/shredder, let me know what you're looking for.  Example pictures & spec sheets would really help.If the demand is sufficient, I will organize an initial delivery based on orders.Contact me at mike@sde-asia.com  Tel & WA +66892010501

----------


## Activo

> dont bother with that guy in canada, he is a conman.all he does is take the order from you at a dear price and then puts the order into china for them to send you the macine, the price of a jm6direct from china is 35,000 baht


I am mulling over the idea of importing garden & farming chipper/shredders, both electric & petrol driven.By way of market research, if anyone here is interested in a chipper/shredder, let me know what you're looking for.  Example pictures & spec sheets would really help.If the demand is sufficient, I will organize an initial delivery based on orders.Contact me at mike@sde-asia.com  Tel & WA +66892010501

----------


## Activo

I am mulling over the idea of importing garden & farming chipper/shredders, both electric & petrol driven.By way of market research, if anyone here is interested in a chipper/shredder, let me know what you're looking for.  Example pictures & spec sheets would really help.If the demand is sufficient, I will organize an initial delivery based on orders.Contact me at mike@sde-asia.com  Tel & WA +66892010501

----------

